# Which version of Photoshop do you use?



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2009)

How about a poll for the weekend?

Seeing as we often end up talking about Photoshop and its ties with Lightroom, I'm interested to know which version of Photoshop everyone's using.  Full version of Photoshop, or Elements, or....?


----------



## DonRicklin (May 30, 2009)

Actually it is CS4 Extended. I used to use GraphicConvertor, a bit, but that was before LR. 

Don


----------



## Footlaunch (May 30, 2009)

Just as a side note, I feel as though as I have ring through my nose and being led around by it when it comes to software. They are going to have to come up with something mighty useful for me to upgrade - if I can't do what I do with what i got now (CS3) then I will have to drag out my tool box and go back to my Diesel mechanic trade. And that would hurt!!

Lynn


----------



## Roy Mathers (May 30, 2009)

I use CS2 and I feel no need to change now that Lightroom has come along!


----------



## breyman (May 30, 2009)

I agree that there isn't a huge need to go from CS3-4, although there are some nice features that made it worth it for me (native 64 bit on Windows, some small - yet nice - UI improvements, better smart object support, etc.).

If you shoot panoramas at all, CS3 or above is a HUGE help. CS3's (and CS4) ability to effectively stitch panos was an incredible step forward.


----------



## patrickt (May 30, 2009)

The only thing I need in LR is the healing brush.


----------



## breyman (May 30, 2009)

Are you saying that it is the tool you like the most in Lightroom or you wish it were there?

Lightroom 2 actually does have a healing tool (they call it the Spot Removal tool in the Develop area). It is a bit limited, compared to Photoshop's full healing brush, though.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 31, 2009)

I have C3 and 4, Corel PaintShopPro (latest version) CorelPainter (latest full version), and a handful of freeware/shareware tweakers and specialty editors.  I rarely use any of them.  I love playing with Painter but lack skills and time .....


----------



## davidcrebelxt (May 31, 2009)

I like the fact you made us able to pick more than one answer in the poll.

For me, PSE6 and Gimp, primarily.


----------



## wblink (May 31, 2009)

I use DxO pro, Geosetter.


----------



## pauljg (Jun 1, 2009)

My main editor is Lightroom 2.3, assisted by Photoshop CS4 for those things (like layers, masks, making pano's) which Lightroom doesn't support. Besides I have Picture Window Pro for some special things only that program has (for example printing a pano on more  than one sheet of paper).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting mix!  I thought there would be a lot more using Elements rather than Photoshop, as so many of our members are not pros.  I guess I was very wrong!


----------

